# Using Portmaster to redirect stale dependencies



## Grell (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all, I have been trying to use portmaster alone to manage my ports and move away from tools such as pkgdb and portupgrade.  However I do not know the portmaster equivalent of "pkgdb -F".  Basically what happened is I install xfce4 through ports then I install rhythmbox which installs a port (notification-daemon) which conflicts with the xfce port xfce4-notifyd .  I deinstall the xfce port and continued the installation of notification-daemon.  Now xfce4 points to this stale dependency of xfce4-notifyd and I do not know how to point it towards notification-daemon using portmaster.  Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2013)

portmaster(8) does not have its own database like ports-mgmt/portupgrade, so there is no need to rebuild it.  Portmaster can check for and fix stale dependencies:
`# portmaster --check-depends`


----------



## Grell (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay after running `# portmaster --check-depends` I receive the following output:

```
Checking dependencies: ...

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 1 issue(s) in total with your package database.

pkg: Package 'deskutils/xfce4-notifyd' was not found in the repositories

>>> Unable to find packages for installation.
```
How do I proceed from here?  I'm guessing certain installed ports depend on xfce4-notifyd but that package is no longer installed.  What should I do now?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2013)

Aha, you're using pkgng.  In that case... install it manually?


----------



## Grell (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah but it conflicts with the package "notification-daemon-0.7.2_1" I was wondering if I could point anything that used to depend on xfce4-notifyd to the newly installed notification-daemon-0.7.2_1.  I can't have both on there.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2013)

That's what -o is for.  Untested...

`# portmaster -o deskutils/notification-daemon xfce4-notifyd`


----------



## Grell (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay thanks for the help.  I was able to fix the problem by removing the "libnotify" option from rhythmbox (which depended on the notification-daemon).  Then I rebuilt rhythmbox and reinstalled xfce4-notifyd.  Now everything seems in order.


----------

